# Fenland house 2 of 2, Lincolnshire, June13



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2013)

*I went to visit a mate who lives in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire, and on the way, stopped off to see a couple of derelict farms. Due to their middle of nowhere location, these are refreshingly untrashed, and in a photogenic state of natural decay.

Second farm, a 2 storey house. It was howling a gale and very exposed. Not sure when it was abandonded, but I estimate at least 20 years ago, judging by the décor. The back rooms downstairs had some outstanding peeling paint, whilst the windswept upstairs had more hideous wallpaper faling off the walls.






















paintwork needs touching up a little


















thanks for looking*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Cracking couple of reports


----------



## MissKreeper (Jul 2, 2013)

great post, the paint on the walls is superb. I have no idea why I love the sight of paint peeling......


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 2, 2013)

Lovely find - many thanks for this.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks miss kreeper and whitelaw.
Just down the road for you guys.
Its a good ole fashioned derelict building this


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 3, 2013)

looks nice!!!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 7, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Cracking couple of reports



Thankyou! 
Wasnt sure how much love I would get for these 2 places
Little bit eerie in the dark back rooms with the peeling paint


----------



## nightwatchman (Aug 7, 2013)

This place looks great. Are the farm buildings still in use or is it totally deserted?


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

MissKreeper said:


> I have no idea why I love the sight of paint peeling......



Don't wonder for too long 'cos you ain't the only one, lots of urbexy peeps seem to get a thrill taking pix of some quality peely


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

MissKreeper said:


> I have no idea why I love the sight of paint peeling......



Don't wonder for too long 'cos you ain't the only one, lots of urbexy peeps seem to get a thrill taking pix of some quality peely


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 11, 2013)

nightwatchman said:


> This place looks great. Are the farm buildings still in use or is it totally deserted?



Cheers mate
The farm buildings were not in good condition, but looked like they were used for storage, so didnt really get any snaps of them



TeeJF said:


> Don't wonder for too long 'cos you ain't the only one, lots of urbexy peeps seem to get a thrill taking pix of some quality peely
> 
> now thats some peely paint. Was it a spray booth or something?


----------

